# Ren Fergusen Leaving Gibson For Fender...



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

http://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238461


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

:banana:
Yes!!! Maybe Fender will finally put out an acoustic line that can stand alongside of their electrics. My hopes are up.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

As a fan of Gibson acoustics and Ren's work, I'm a bit sad to hear this. I own a limited edition Northern Jumbo signed by Ren Ferguson. I wonder if it just went up in value?


----------



## Kevin C (Oct 5, 2011)

I just purchased a Northern Jumbo from a local hawk shop. I was shocked when they told me that only 65 were built. Funny thing is that they actually had two of them recently. This is my first post! Long time lurker.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kevin C said:


> I just purchased a Northern Jumbo from a local hawk shop. I was shocked when they told me that only 65 were built. Funny thing is that they actually had two of them recently. This is my first post! Long time lurker.


Welcome aboard Kevin. 

PS: Why don't you introduce yourself to everyone in "The New Users" forum?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sure Mr. Ferguson deserves the praise and adoration of his fans and peers for his dedication and influence on keeping Gibson in the game. However, considering how varied the construction quality, cosmetic integrity and voicing of the acoustic instruments coming off the line are, I certainly wouldn't put him in the same league as Lloyd Loar, as some are want to do.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

It will take more than a Master Craftsman to get Fender in the game.

DW


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Fender (FNDR), as a corporation, includes many iconic acoustic guitar brands, such as Fender, Guild, Ovation...

As a corporation they are not doing so well. Their IPO was pulled last year as the true value of the company wasn't going to be that attractive to investors. In Q1 of 2012 64% of their operational income went towards interest payments on debt. If they came to me singing "Brother can you spare a dime?" I would likely give them coffee mney and then quickly cross the street How long will buyers remain brand loyal as they become further burdened by debt and do whatever they can (take on more brands, move to cheaper manufacturing processes, sell to more mass merchant channels) to survive? Hello Buick buyers!

Mr. Ferguson does know how to run a shop, but will he be able to plug all the holes in the dike alone?


----------

